# ModelTrainPro.Com



## Coach Dave (Jul 10, 2010)

Trains and train accessories from A to Z 
http://www.modeltrainpro.com/contact-us.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Coach Dave said:


> Trains and train accessories from A to Z
> http://www.modeltrainpro.com/contact-us.html




Feel free not to introduce yourself.


----------



## Coach Dave (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry about that. I am new to these forums and was just trying to put this website out there for people to look at and thought this is where you put this type of information. I own the website, Modeltrainpro.com

Thank you


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Coach Dave, you've made multiple posts---three the first day. Give it a rest, we got the message. One post is good to announce your site; two or more just aggravates people and they start screaming to have you blocked from the site and resolve to never visit you.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Reckers said:


> One post is good to announce your site; two or more just aggravates people and they start screaming to have you blocked from the site and resolve to never visit you.


Hence why I deleted the other two and left this one... I guess some people still saw them first though


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

looked through your site.

with the state it in, this is something that you need to focus on IMHO, instead of being busy promoting. it is unfinished at best . your categories are a mess and it is very hard to navigate. if you have cathegory for thomas train (for which i will be shopping at some point) why does it come up when lookin for bachmann. and then glitches like this. does this picture product  really matches? doesn't look like 4-4-0 to me.

then, is this a storefront or a salad bar? whats with the articles? are they really helping? misplaced, not counting on the fact that titles like "_Things You Never Knew About Model Trains_" are irritating. this is not cosmopolitan or other gossip magazine). pictures? if i ever need any i go to http://www.railpictures.net/ .so this is of 0 value. this is your site and you can do whatever you want. turn it into homer simpson tipe of homepage if you so please (but then what can i know about complex websites... i only make my living building them...)

*with that i cannot help but take major offense to your faked "100% secure" and "privacy guaranteed" badges. * they lead nowhere and that means that you didn' really signed up with any security or privacy firm. which in turn means you don't really have any security measures in place misleading your customers. either sign up for the service (trust guard , websafe or a like) or take them off.  :thumbsdown:


----------



## Coach Dave (Jul 10, 2010)

The badges are not meant to be links but I can guarantee the checkout process is 100% secure through a verisign certificate. I am sorry the website isn't up to your standards and if I offended anyone I apologize.

Thank you


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Coach! Can I order 100 of these?

http://www.modeltrainpro.com/product/LIONEL 29618






At the advertised sale price? $o.oo


That sounds like a good deal to me.:thumbsup:



Edit.....
Put me down for a hundred of these too.....Great Sale price.:laugh:

http://www.modeltrainpro.com/product/LIONEL 18072


50 of these too, http://www.modeltrainpro.com/product/LIONEL 22908


You better fix that quick.....someone will get you for false advertising?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I should have grabbed the hooker tankers, now it's showing at the $59 price.

Is someone lurking here on the site?

Lets see if the others get changed.


I knew the sale price of $0.00 was to good to be true.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

One by one they are changing. Your welcome Coach Dave.

You got a part time job opening for Big Ed, Coach?

Or how about a great deal (3/ thirds off?) on the HOOKER Tank Car?:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK those three are fixed.

Maybe you ought to check the rest of your items as I did not look at all of them.


One Free Hooker tank car?:thumbsup:

I just might have saved you a big headache.:laugh:


----------



## L&N (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow, My Gramps worked 50 years for the railroad, doubt I'll make it that long. I inheirted a ton of his old pre-war lionels and I've read this site for well over a year, but I think I made a mistake signing up here. I wonder why your ganging up on this guy posting his products in the product page, never saw the other two posts, but really, how mean spirited and petty. The guy said he was new to forums, so he gets attacked, his page is not up to your standards, so you point out it's flaws. Man I thought this was this was a forum for adult men and women, not spoiled little brats. The family and friends I know that work for the railroad and collect trains would NEVER act like this. Shame on you little ed, and whoever else wants to jump on this guy or me. I understand removing post when necessary, anything wrong with a PM to the guy to give him a heads up on how things work without dressing him down in public. Is this how you would like to be treated as a newcomer? I know one darn thing anybody that reads big ed's posts are going to see a VERY little man. Good Day Gentlemen, see you at the station.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Dave,i did not come to your door and started bashing, but its you the one who came here to show this to me among others. as such you should have been ready to for criticism. if you can't keep up, don't step up.
it is not MY standard. and its not a page, it is a storefront, official face of a business. analogy would be brick/mortar store with products allover the place, not organized , mislabeled and with incorrect price tags. i will not shop at such place. look at modeltrainstuff.com (which is not example of best organized site either ) and see how web business can be run better. 

as far as badges, those supposed to link to a current certificate that i as customer should be able to see, just as one would display fire safety inspection certificate or business permit. . if you use verisign (which i see no mention off) a certificate will look just like one caboose has ( now, the trustworthiness of security providers is a topic all by itself.)
where is it?










and then you expect me to give you my CC info?



and to LN , so you signed up just to say that you made a mistake signing up? now that'san interesting move, you have me all puzzled. with that, since you reading our board for a year, let me ask you what would be the main purpose of this board? 



PS
Ed, you should have ordered those when they were on 100% off sale .


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

L&N said:


> Wow, My Gramps worked 50 years for the railroad, doubt I'll make it that long. I inheirted a ton of his old pre-war lionels and I've read this site for well over a year, but I think I made a mistake signing up here. I wonder why your ganging up on this guy posting his products in the product page, never saw the other two posts, but really, how mean spirited and petty. The guy said he was new to forums, so he gets attacked, his page is not up to your standards, so you point out it's flaws. Man I thought this was this was a forum for adult men and women, not spoiled little brats. The family and friends I know that work for the railroad and collect trains would NEVER act like this. Shame on you little ed, and whoever else wants to jump on this guy or me. I understand removing post when necessary, anything wrong with a PM to the guy to give him a heads up on how things work without dressing him down in public. Is this how you would like to be treated as a newcomer? I know one darn thing anybody that reads big ed's posts are going to see a VERY little man. Good Day Gentlemen, see you at the station.


Go and read my posts again L&N lurker! I in no way bashed him! As soon as I posted his mistakes they miraculous changed on his site! Look at the time I was posting as he was changing them as soon as I posted! As like you he's a lurker too I guess! Who is he your partner?!

I possibly saved him a law suit! As he was putting sale prices at $0.00!

Plus he's not even man enough to tell me thank you!

I should have ordered 100's of them at the sale price of $0.00!


What station are you going to be at? Man of little words!

Go back to lurking and shut up if you don't know what your talking about! Anton was also trying to point out that his site needed work too!

Now......go tell your father or whatever relative he is of yours to work on his site!

Tell him to thank me too! As he was lurking as they changed in minutes of my posting HIS mistakes!

You little man are the instigator!:stroke:

Sit there spying for a year then add your 2 cents! He, like you never even introduced your self!

What are you in hiding?
You can now go back into whatever hole you came out of!
Come here BASHING ME and I never bashed anyone!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Okay guys, you have all gotten your words in... Please keep any further arguments to PM's... Also, if you find anything else wrong with the OP's site, please just send him a PM to inform him of the issue


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I will add this one more comment. Coach Dave I thought I was doing you a favor by pointing out your mistakes you made on your items listed for the sale price of $0.00.

I guess you don't think anything, as I see that you were here and left no comment what so ever?

So much for trying to be of help.

Your Welcome.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow... tough crowd in this nightclub.

Glad I'm not the stage act. 

Hi Dave/L&N, 

For that year you were lurking, I wish you had first participated in the forum before promoting your business. The welcome would likely have been much more friendly *first *getting to know the person behind the business *before* the business is made known. 

There is a tendency to feel like I'm being used when a complete stranger tosses "drive-by spam" out of their moving train and then splits...

...just as you're likely to do right now. 

In all fairness I'll be happy to check out your website regardless of your behavior as I'm constantly buying stuff and always looking for good prices on things I might not have seen elsewhere. 

Just a tip, in case you haven't already done it...

Try selling on ebay in tandem with your website. Check out My-Atomic for an example of a successful ebay business that is becoming a known and respected internet seller in their own right. 

It's *ALL* about *EARNING* respect. 

Take Care,

Greg


----------



## L&N (Jul 13, 2010)

Yep, I made the same mistake Coach Dave made, I didn't even see the introduction forum, never saw it in the year or so I've been reading, because I wasn't a member. These sites get kind of busy on old eyes, kind of like CNN news crawls and insets. I know alot of you guys have been doing this forum thing for years, and it's not the same reading post as it is participating. I just think the older wiser ones here need to be a little patient, and guide us newbies before getting rough, I have real thick skin, not bothered by big ed or anyone else, but alot of readers are very reluctant to post just because of this very reason. You make one mistake and your taken to task. Lets let this go, and try to learn from this and go on, I'll go introduce myself and big ed can stop emailing me PM's with ugly comments, I've heard them before and it doesn't bother me. Now then, don't we all feel better. On a lighter note, this train can really build up a big head of steam in a hurry, lol.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

L&N said:


> Yep, I made the same mistake Coach Dave made, I didn't even see the introduction forum, never saw it in the year or so I've been reading, because I wasn't a member. These sites get kind of busy on old eyes, kind of like CNN news crawls and insets. I know alot of you guys have been doing this forum thing for years, and it's not the same reading post as it is participating. I just think the older wiser ones here need to be a little patient, and guide us newbies before getting rough, I have real thick skin, not bothered by big ed or anyone else, but alot of readers are very reluctant to post just because of this very reason. You make one mistake and your taken to task. Lets let this go, and try to learn from this and go on, I'll go introduce myself and big ed can stop emailing me PM's with ugly comments, I've heard them before and it doesn't bother me. Now then, don't we all feel better. On a lighter note, this train can really build up a big head of steam in a hurry, lol.




You been reading for a year and never saw the welcome thread?

I PM,ed you because the mod took it off the thread and told me too PM it instead.

You come in here on your white horse accusing me of bashing Dave!
And others?

You go back and read my posts. I was TELLING him that he posted items for free! No bashing was done!

Anton is right too as I went through his checkout process and it's NOT SECURE.

You can stop PMing me too. Telling me you are just going to follow all my threads and just make yourself a complete nuisance on the site. You sound real mature.:rolleyes

You go through my threads, I don't think I bash anyone except with an occasional :ttiwwop: Or the occasional "feel free to introduce yourself" especially if you are trying to promote a business.

Go browse through my posts and find some that I bashed someone and show me. The only ones you might find bashing was done in good nature with FRIENDS here on the site.

You can post what I pm,ed you.
Do you want me to post what you PM,ed?

Is your name DICK?


----------



## L&N (Jul 13, 2010)

No I didn't see the intro's page,sorry. Are you insinuating I'm stupid or a liar, because that's what it sound like. Look ed, I've tried to be mature and put this behind us, but I think it's real obvious who's immature, abrasive, and petty. If you have a need to prove something about the guys site do it with the owner, why would I need to know if you were right about the site being secure or not. I know you don't care what you PMed me you tried to put it here in open forum and you were told not too, so why would I think you cared about posting your PM or my PM, your just as immature in private as you are here, no surprises. I know it's your nature, your from Jersey, but lighten up stud. The way you "told" the guy, or are "telling" me are abrasive and rude. You go on this rant, call me names, and say I'm immature, really. We have a saying around here, "Sometimes Jackasses outrun Racehorses", buddy your WAY out front, coming into the home stretch. I'll say it again, let's put this behind us and move on. The Moderator has already asked that we refrain from this kind of posting, but it doesn't look like you respect him either


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Okay, this thread has been polluted enough and it is time to stop... I am locking it and giving Dave a fresh thread which is going to stay clean...


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Coles Notes for product promoters:

This is a tough crowd, no doubt. If there is a flaw in whatever you are promoting, it will be found. You will know about it. Making a post and bouncing forever shows you are not prepared to deal with the general public and receive proper feedback. Your best bet at this point is to beg for forgiveness and try again. It will probably work.

The better way is to participate on the forum, let people know what you are doing - maybe even have some of the users beta test your site if you ask nicely. I know there are a few guys out there who don't hold any details back 

Dave had requested for his account to be deleted due to all the flak.. (they all do LOL) but I think I'll just leave it as is.

Also.. regarding all the hoopla around the introduction thread etc, there is a link in the sign up email that everyone gets.. I think it's in the first paragraph.


----------

